# مفهوم التحكم الرقمي (nc) والتحكم الرقمي بالحاسوب (cnc)



## م.محمد بن إسماعيل (15 أبريل 2006)

التحكم الرقمي (NC) والتحكم الرقمي بالحاسوب (CNC):

إن مفهوم التحكم الرقمي بدأ في الأربعينيات من القرن العشرين كاستجابة للحاجة في تقنيات التصنيع المتقدمة لتشغيل مقاطع الطائرات المعقدة. تقنية التحكم الرقمي ببساطة هي تطبيق الطرق الرقمية للتحكم في المكائن.
برمجة التحكم الرقمي لا تقوم بتصنيع الأجزاء، ولكن تتحكم بالماكينة كيف و متى وإلى أين تتحرك لتصنع الأجزاء.
ببرمجة التحكم الرقمي هي نشاط عقلي وفيزيائي فعلي يتم بالمشاركة ما بين تصميم وتوثيق البرنامج الذي سيستخدم لتصنيع الجزء. برمجة التحكم الرقمي غالباً ما تعرف ببرمجة الأجزاء يدوياً (Manual Part Programming) بسبب أنها تنجز بدون الحاسوب. 
بينما برمجة التحكم الرقمي التي يتم إنجازها باستخدام الحاسوب تسمى في بعض الأحيان برمجة الأجزاء بالحاسوب(CAPP Computer-Aided Part Programming) أو التصنيع بالحاسوب (computer aided manufacturing).
مكائن التحكم الرقمي تقوم بنفس مهام أدوات القطع والتشكيل المستخدمة لعقود في الصناعة. الفرق الأساسي والفائدة الرئيسية لمعدات التحكم الرقمي هو زيادة التحكم في عدد القطع، وزيادة التحكم هذه سمحت بتصنيع أجزاء كان من الصعب أو من المستحيل تشغيلها في الطرق التقليدية.
توفر البرامج المشفرة معلومات يتم استخدامها من قبل وحدة تحكم الماكينةMCU Machine Control Unit) للسيطرة على عدة القطع.
تعتبر وحدة تحكم الماكينة عقل ماكينة التحكم الرقمي. وظيفتها تشبه كثيراً وظيفة العقل عند الإنسان حيث أنها تقرأ، وتفسر وتحول المدخلات المفسرة (perceived input) إلى حركات مناسبة. 
كما تقوم بالتحكم بمختلف الملحقات مثل سائل التبريد، وتغيير الأدوات والرسوم.
تقوم وحدة تحكم الماكينة (وتسمى أحياناً المتحكم Controller) تقوم بتحويل معلومات البرنامج المشفر إلى فولتية أو نبضات تيار بقيم وترددات مختلفة تستخدم للتحكم بعمليات الماكينة.
معظم مكائن NC/CNC قادرة على تخزين البرنامج في ذاكرتها. 
هذه المكائن تخزن البرنامج في ذاكرتها عندما تقوم بقراءته لأول مرة. 
ثم تستطيع أن تستدعي هذه البرامج من الذاكرة بشكل متكرر دون الحاجة لقراءتها مرة أخرى. 
وهذا يؤدي إلى عمليات أسرع عندما يكون المطلوب إنتاج أعداد من الأجزاء المتماثلة.
المكائن التي لا تحتوي على ذاكرة يجب أن تقرأ البرنامج خطوة خطوة وتقوم بتنفيذ الخطوة قبل الانتقال إلى الخطوة التالية ولأنها لا تستطيع تخزين البرنامج فإن المكائن التي لا تحتوي على ذاكرة يجب أن تعيد قراءة البرنامج في كل مرة تقوم إنتاج جزء جديد. وهذا يؤدي إلى تأخير العملية


----------



## م.محمد بن إسماعيل (15 أبريل 2006)

المكونات الأساسية لنظام التحكم الرقمي:

يتألف نظام التحكم الرقمي من المكونات الأساسية الثلاثة التالية:

1-البرنامج الذي يتضمن مجموعة التعليمات والتوجيهات التي تحدد حركة أدوات القطع.
2- وحدة السيطرة (وتسمى أحياناً وحدة تحكم الماكينة. 
3-الماكينة أو أي عملية يراد التحكم بهاMachine Control Unit . البرنامج:

البرنامج هو مجموعة الأوامر والتوجيهات التي توجه الماكينة إلى ما يجب عمله. ويتم تشفير البرنامج على شكل أرقام أو رموز على وسائط إدخال معينة حيث يمكن تفسيره من قبل وحدة التحكم. وسائط الإدخال قد تكون على شكل شريط مثقب (Punched Tape) أو شريط مغناطيسي أو على شكل أفلام التصوير. ومن الجدير بالذكر أن هنالك طرق أخرى للإدخال، الأولى هي الإدخال اليدوي للتوجيهات إلى وحدة السيطرة. تسمى هذه الطريقة الإدخال اليدوي للبيانات (Manual Data Input) ويشار لها اختصاراً بالحروف MDI وهي مناسبة فقط للأعمال البسيطة حيث لا يتم تكرار الأمر. الطريقة الثانية للإدخال تتم بواسطة ربط مباشر مع حاسوب. وتعرف بالتحكم الرقمي المباشر (Direct Numerical Control) أو ما يشار لها اختصاراً (DNC).
يتم إعداد البرنامج من قبل شخص مختص يعرف بمبرمج الأجزاء (Part Programmer) وظيفة المبرمج تجهيز مجموعة الخطوات التفصيلية التي يتم من خلالها إنجاز الوظيفة المطلوبة. ولعمليات التشغيل فإن خطوات التشغيل تشمل أيضاً الحركات النسبية بين أدوات القطع والمنتج.
وحدة السيطرة:
وحدة السيطرة هي ثاني المكونات الأساسية لنظام التحكم الرقمي. وتشمل الكيان المادي والإلكتروني الذي يقوم بقراءة وتفسير البرنامج وتحويله إلى فعل ميكانيكي للماكينة. وتتضمن وحدة السيطرة قارئ الشريط (Tape Reader)، ومنطقة البيانات (Data Buffer) وقنوات إشارات الخرج إلى الماكينة وقنوات التغذية العكسية من الماكينة ومتحكمات التسلسل التي تقوم بتحكم وسَـلسَـلة كامل العمليات لكل العناصر السابقة. ومن الجدير بالذكر بأن كل نظم التحكم الرقمي الحديثة اليوم مجهزة بحاسوب يعمل كوحدة سيطرة. ولذلك يعرف هذا النوع من نظم التحكم الرقمي بنظم التحكم الرقمي بالحاسوب ( Computer Numerical Control) ويشار لها اختصار (CNC). قارئ الشريط هو جهاز كهروميكانيكي يقوم بلف وقراءة الشريط المثقب الذي يحتوى على توجيهات البرنامج. يتم قراءة البيانات الموجودة في الشريط في منطقة البيانات (Data Buffer). وظيفة هذا الجهاز تخزين المدخلات على شكل كتل منطقية من المعلومات. كتلة المعلومات تمثل عادة خطوة كاملة واحدة في سلسلة عناصر التشغيل. مثلا قد تكون البيانات اللازمة لتحريك منضدة الماكينة إلى موقع محدد وتشغيل ثقب في ذلك الموقع هي عبارة عن كتلة معلومات واحدة.
قنوات إشارات الخرج ترتبط بالمحرك الذي يسيطر على آليات الحركة
(Servo Motor) وبقية وحدات التحكم في الماكينة. ويتم إرسال التوجيهات في وحدة السيطرة إلى الماكينة عبر هذه القنوات. وللتأكد من أن هذه التوجيهات قد تم تنفيذها بشكل صحيح من الماكينة، فإن بيانات التغذية العكسية يتم إرسالها من الماكينة إلى وحدة السيطرة عبر قنوات التغذية العكسية. إن الوظيفة المهمة لدائرة التغذية العكسية هذه التأكد من أن موقع منضدة الماكينة وقطعة الشغل صحيح نسبة إلى أدوات القطع.
وحدات السيطرة على تسلسل العمليات تقوم بتنسيق الفعاليات لبقية عناصر وحدة التحكم. يشغل قارئ الشريط لقراءة البيانات في المنطقة المحددة (buffer)، ويتم إرسال الإشارات من وإلى الماكينة، وهكذا. وهذه الأنواع من العمليات يجب أن تكون متزامنة وهذه هي وظيفة وحدات السيطرة على التسلسل.
ومن عناصر نظام التحكم الرقمي والتي قد تكون جزءاً من وحدة السيطرة أو جزءاً من الماكينة، هي لوحة التحكم (Control Panel). تحتوي لوحة التحكم على مجموعة أزرار يتم من خلالها تشغيل النظام. وبالرغم من أن نظام التحكم الرقمي نظام أوتوماتيكي إلا أن الحاجة للإنسان مازالت قائمة لتشغيل وإيقاف الماكينة. وتغيير الأدوات (هنالك نظم تحكم رقمي تقوم بتغيير الأدوات تلقائياً)، ولتحميل وتفريغ الماكينة، وإنجاز مهمات مختلفة.
الماكينة أو العملية المراد التحكم بها:
العنصر الثالث من مكونات نظام التحكم الرقمي هو الماكينة أو العملية التي يراد التحكم بها. وهي الجزء الذي يقوم بإنجاز عمل مفيد. ومن الأمثلة الشائعة لنظام تحكم رقمي والمصمم لإنجاز عمليات تشغيل تتألف الماكينة من منضدة ومحور دوران ومحركات ووحدات سيطرة ضرورية لقيادة المكونات. وتتضمن الماكينة أيضاً عدد القطع والمثبتات ومعدات مساعدة أخرى ضرورية لعمليات التشغيل .

منقول


----------



## المهندس (15 أبريل 2006)

الله يعطيك ألف عافية على هذه الموضوع الشيق و الرائع ..

معلومات قيمة و رائعة ..
لكن أخي هل لنا بتوضيح إذا كان هنالك توافق بين ما يسمى ..
الأتمتة و المكننة مع هذا الموضوع !!
أم المقصد أن نتحدث عن العقل الخاص بالمكائن ؟

و الله يعطيك ألف عافية ..

و تحيااااااااتي


----------



## م.محمد بن إسماعيل (15 أبريل 2006)

*بأختصار شديد جدا ًجداً*







هذه ماكينه فريزه cnc ​




هذه صوره للماكينه ومعها الcontrol panel​







*ملحوظه: *
ان هذه الماكينات تعليميه وليست بالماكينات التى توضع فى المصانع 
انما الماكينات التى توجد فى المصانع يصل فرشها (و هو المكان الذى توضع عليه الشغله) يصل طولهالى8 متر ويوجد اكثر انا اعلم ان سطح الدبابه يصنع على ماكينه الcnc فا تخيل انت ما طول فرشها. ​​


كلمه (cnc) تطلق على نوع من انواع الماكينات الحديثه وطبعاً كلمه cnc تعتبر اختصار Computer Numerical Control
وتعنى هذه الجمله (التحكم الرقمى بواسطه الكمبيوتر او بأستخدام الكمبيوتر )
معنى ذالك ان هذه الماكينه تدار بالكمبيوتر .
ملحوظه لا تستخدم هذه الماكينه فى تشغيل اى منتج (طبعاً هى تستطيع تشغيل اى منتج) ولكن هى تشغل المنتجات المعقده التى لاتستطيع التشغيل على ماكينه تقليديه ويكون المنتج معقد ومليئ بالكرفات و الاشكال الكثيره المعقده وذالك لان التشغيل على هذه الماكينات غالى الثمن الساعه فى مصر ممكنان تصل الى 50$ وبالمصرى 300و 400 جنيها بالبرمجه لان البرمجه تعتبر اغلى شيئ فيها .
وتستخدم فى الاشكال المطلوب فيها الدقه العاليه جداً مثل القطع اوالاجزاء التى توضع فى الطائرات و الصواريخ و الدبابات و الاقمار الصناعيه التى يتطلب فيها الدقه المتناهيه .
والميزه فى هذه الماكينه ان قتها واحده لا تتغير يعنى انا لوعندى مثلاً اكثر من مئه جزء متشابهين ونريد تصنيعهم لوضعهم فى 100 صاروخ مثلاً فهل اضمن ان الماكينات التقليدى سوف تظهر لي الدقه الموحده فى كل الاجزاء مستحيل ان تظهرها لي.
من الممكن ان اصنع كل الاجزاء على ماكينه واحده تقليديه :ـ
اول: شيئ سوف أأخذ وقت طول فى تصنيع الاجزاء
ثانى: شيئ دقة الماكينه هتقل مع تشغيل الماكينه التقليديه اكثر من4 ساعات تزيد الاهتزازات و تؤثرعلى المنتج. 
ولاكن جائت الCnc لتحل هذه المشكله حيث يمكننى ان اصنع كل الاجزاء فى وقت واحد وعلى اكثر من ماكينه ببرنامج واحد بدقة عاليه و بدقة متناهيه و بدقة موحده.
وفى بعض الاحيان المصانع تكون متفرقه فى عدة ولايات متفرقه و دول مختلفه و يحدث بينهم تبادل فى المنتجات وممكن عوامل اختلاف الاماكن و اختلاف الجو و درجات الحراه تؤثر على المنتج ولكن جاء نظام الCnc ليحل لنا هذه المشكله .
ام اخواتى بالنسبه لنا هنا فى القسم
 فهل هذا يكفى لمعرفه الcnc ؟
لا يكفى.
نحن لا ندرس الماكينه نحن نتكلم و ندرس النظام الذى يتحكم فى الماكينه العقل الذى يُدير الماكينه بعد عقل الانسان طبعاً .
وكل دراستنا ان نحلل مفهوم شيئ واحد الآ وهو (التحكم الرقمي بأستخدام الكمبيوتر)
بمعنى كيف اتحكم فى هذه الماكينه عن طريق الكمبيوتر.
وطبعاً عن طريق الPLC ولكن ليس موضوعنا ولكن موضوعنا البرنامج الذى يتعامل مع الماكينه وكيفيه كتابة البرنامج والاكواد عليه وما هى الاكواد وما وظيفه كل كود منهم وكيف احلل الرسوم و احولها الى مجموعه من الاحرف و مجموعه من الارقام و مجموعه من البلوكات حتى يأخذها البرنامج ويحولها الى حركات ميكانيكيا وفولتات ونبضات فى المحاور فى الماكينه وإن شاء الله كل هذا سيطرح فى الدورة التى هى كانت مفاجأه عند فتح هذا القسم وسيتم إن شاء الله التجهيزلها 


اما اخي *المهندس* اكيد الاجابه على سؤالك بين هذه السطور


----------



## مهاجر (15 أبريل 2006)

*شكر وتقدير*

جزاك الله خير أخي محمد

وتشكر على هذا الجهد

نتابع مواضيعك وفقك الله


----------



## الاخطبوط (16 أبريل 2006)

شكرا ليك يااا اخي علي الموضوع الرائع 

انشاء الله ربي يحفظك ياااااارب


----------



## الاخطبوط (16 أبريل 2006)

شكرا ليك مره تانية


----------



## م.محمد بن إسماعيل (20 أبريل 2006)

جُزيتَ خيراً يا اخى


----------



## الكنار PLC (20 أبريل 2006)

حياكككككككككككككككككك يالغاليييييييييييييييييي


----------



## eprince79 (22 أبريل 2006)

حياكم الله يا إخواني


----------



## السجين الحر (1 مايو 2006)

مشكور اخوي


----------



## kha (2 مايو 2006)

مشكور يا بشمهندس على المعلومات القيمة 

سوالي هو مدى استخدام هذه التقنية في المصانع والمصنوعات العربية ؟ 

وتقبلوا خالص تحياتي


----------



## eprince79 (2 مايو 2006)

من جديد لكم الشكر ولكن لي سؤال:
ماهي بالتفصيل مجالات استخدام التحكم الرقمي بالحاسب أي ما هو المردود الاقتصادي لتعميمها على مجالات الصناعة كافة ؟؟؟ والله ولي التوفيق


----------



## م.محمد بن إسماعيل (2 مايو 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته
اخى الغالى انة مجال التحكم الرقمي باستخدام الحاسب (cnc) بالفعل انه مستخدم بشكل كبير تابع الدورة إن شاء الله ستجد ما تريده فى المستوى الاول للتعريف بالمجال

تقبل تحياتى


----------



## ahmad_gsm (5 مايو 2006)

شكرااااااااااا اخي على المعلومات القيمة


----------



## محمود العامرى (19 يونيو 2006)

جزاك الله خيرا على هذا الموضوع الشيق


----------



## هندسة انتاج (21 يونيو 2006)

جزاك الله خيرا اخى محمد وسدد الله خطاكم والى الامام دائما


----------



## حسن-12 (25 ديسمبر 2010)

شكرا أخي علي هذا الموضوع الرائع


----------



## خليل جزائري (25 ديسمبر 2010)

cnc (commande numérique computer
cn (commande numérique


----------



## يوهشام (14 مايو 2011)

شكرا على هذه المعلومات
بارك الله فيك


----------



## ابوشوقى (12 يونيو 2011)

اكمل المشوار نريد مشاهدة الكروت المثقبة وطريقة عملها


----------



## rafidn (30 يناير 2012)

شكرا جزيلاً على المعلومات القيمة والقسم المفيد الف شكر


----------

